# Paragon Schematic Questions



## ntuncer (May 14, 2021)

Hello all, I have some questions about Paragon schematic and components as I am new and deep dive on King of Tone universe I am sorry if my questions have already discussed. Probably some values are changed in time as improvement or when people share their own tracing but here they are:


Why there are 2 different common *C1* values *10nf *and *22nf*?
Is it an improvement during time or some misleading of the information on the internet?
What is the tonal differences what is expected to use 10nf or22nf?

Why there are 2 different common *R3 *values 1k /100k either for low or high gain and 10k for low gain?
Is it an improvement during time or some misleading of the information on the internet?
What is the tonal differences between 1k and 10k values? Any differences also on the gain pot to adjust apart of total gain changes?

Why there are 2 different common *C2 *values *100p *and *750p *?
Is it an improvement during time or some misleading of the information on the internet?
What is the tonal differences what is expected to use 100p or 750p?
What is the tonal differences between ceramic and MCC caps in C2?

I'd prefer to use always metal film resistors but I read that *R6*, *R9 *and *R10 *resistors should be *carbon films*.
Why they should be carbon films? any impact on the tone?
any expected tonal differences between carbon composition and carbon film resistors on R6, R9 and R10?

Cheers!


----------



## PJS (May 14, 2021)

Not sure about the others but R3 changes refer to the fact the the original King of Tone either or both sides can be ordered either standard or high gain.  I believe high gain is slightly more gain but still not what you would call a high gain pedal.  The only change between standard and high gain seems to be the value of that resistor.


----------



## giovanni (May 15, 2021)

Let’s see, iirc, a higher value for C1 means more bass going into the pedal. Similarly I believe a higher C2 means more bass in the first gain stage feedback loop which probably gives more humph. @PJS is correct about R3 (it affects the first stage’s gain).
And I have no idea why carbon vs metal film would make any tonal difference whatsoever.


----------



## Boba7 (May 16, 2021)

- It's been shown multiple times that the input cap is 22n on the KOT, so you can use 22n for C1
- 1k is low gain, 100k is higher gain. Higher gain means a bit more gain, definitely not "high gain". It's an option when you order a KOT.
- C2 is 100p. There was one picture showing a weird 750pf in that spot, but it was not possible to actually measure that cap to be sure of its value. I would use 100p. 
- Carbon vs metal : I use metal. Your choice. Shouldn't make a big difference anyways


----------



## Barry (May 16, 2021)

I took Chuck D Bones advice and left R3 1k and put in a 250KC drive pot, very happy with the result


----------



## Robert (May 16, 2021)

I'm fairly confident that the newer version has a 10n for C1, but this was previously 22n so either would be fine.

I'm not as confident about the 750pF....  I know what was seen, I've seen the pictures, but I'm not entirely sure what we're looking at. 
Until I can personally put a DMM on it I'd stick with 100pF.


----------



## ntuncer (May 17, 2021)

Robert said:


> I'm fairly confident that the newer version has a 10n for C1, but this was previously 22n so either would be fine.
> 
> I'm not as confident about the 750pF....  I know what was seen, I've seen the pictures, but I'm not entirely sure what we're looking at.
> Until I can personally put a DMM on it I'd stick with 100pF.


What about R3 value between the Pauper and Paragon schematics? It is 10K for Pauper and 1K for Paragon as low gain.


----------



## ntuncer (May 25, 2021)

Hello again, I am checking Pauper schematic, for the distortion part I expect to see 1S1588s for hard clipping but there are only 4 MA856s as clipping diodes. Am I missing something?


----------

